# Umai Bresaola, three kinds!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey all, started another Umai project yesterday!  Had a beef eye of round in the freezer along with a couple venison tenderloin (my sous chefs requested to try this) & elk roast!  

So, did a small amount of trim & mixed up the cure & seasonings.  Followed the Umai seasoning recipe but added a couple extra spices as well.  

Here they are, seasoned & vac sealed for the two weeks to cure!  I'll update when I transfer them to the Umai bags!  

Venison








Elk







Beef









Headed to the fridge for two weeks!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm going to have to try these UMAi bags now!

For using them with Sausage; do they come precut or how does it work? I'm trying to get my mind around how the sausage retains it's shape if it's not 'stuffed' into it or some thing? Or is it like a Fibrous casing?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm going to have to try these UMAi bags now!
> 
> For using them with Sausage; do they come precut or how does it work? I'm trying to get my mind around how the sausage retains it's shape if it's not 'stuffed' into it or some thing? Or is it like a Fibrous casing?



Hey Tom, the sausage casing packet comes in three sizes 32 mm, 50 mm, & 70 mm.  They come in one long casing, not precut!  The 32 & 50 have 30 ft of casing & the 70 has 15 ft of casing.  You cut the casing to the length your want & vac seal one end... Stuff the casing and seal the other end.  Umai is not like a fibrous casing.  It's a special membrane type material that allows the dry curing process to happen.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

Tom, they sell the casings as well as the charcuterie kit like I used for these bresaolas!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 29, 2018)

Aha..Thanks For explaining that! Well I got a vaccum sealer. The website when I looked didn't explain it well :) 

I swear I need a dedicated fridge for my projects.. LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Here is a handy Bresaola calculator.
> 
> http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/?e=811



Thanks Holly, that is handy!  I saved that for the next batch, appreciate it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 29, 2018)

Man looks eatable already now the wait. :( Waiting to see the finish.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Aha..Thanks For explaining that! Well I got a vaccum sealer. The website when I looked didn't explain it well :)
> 
> I swear I need a dedicated fridge for my projects.. LOL



No prob, happy to help anytime!  Yep, that's why I have a project/beer fridge in the basement.  My better half was hinting around about me taking up half the fridge space with my projects! So, I picked up a project fridge for $100!   :D


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man looks eatable already now the wait. :( Waiting to see the finish.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren, they smelled awesome!  Yea, the wait is the hard part but will hopefully be worth it!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Aha..Thanks For explaining that! Well I got a vaccum sealer. The website when I looked didn't explain it well :)
> 
> I swear I need a dedicated fridge for my projects.. LOL



If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to help if I can!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 29, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> If you have any other questions, I'd be happy to help if I can!


Well if I order UMAi Bags and take the big boy step into fermented sausage I'll hound ya then! ;)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 29, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well if I order UMAi Bags and take the big boy step into fermented sausage I'll hound ya then! ;)



Haha, sounds good!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 12, 2018)

Going to try to get these transferred to the Umai bags today!  I'll try to post up a pic or two!


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice. I have a pancetta ageing right now but I think another bresaola is due after that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2018)

Great Start, Justin!!
Be Watching This One----(Insert the Smilie eating Popcorn "HERE")
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Aug 19, 2018)

Watching
Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 19, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Nice. I have a pancetta ageing right now but I think another bresaola is due after that.



Thanks!  That's great, I'd like to try a pancetta soon!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 19, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Start, Justin!!
> Be Watching This One----(Insert the Smilie eating Popcorn "HERE")
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear & for the like!  Put these in the Umai yesterday!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 19, 2018)

tropics said:


> Watching
> Richie



Thanks Richie, got these in the Umai bags yesterday..


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 19, 2018)

So, was able to get these into the Umai bags yesterday.  Tried to do this last weekend but between work & fam stuff, it just didn't happen!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 19, 2018)

Ah still waiting almost. Hey I could forward my address there's still time.  :D 
I need to learn to do some of this instead of just the traditional smoking.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 8, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ah still waiting almost. Hey I could forward my address there's still time.  :D
> I need to learn to do some of this instead of just the traditional smoking.
> 
> Warren



Yea, it's a process but hopefully will be worth it!  With dry curing, it's the hurry up & wait game!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 9, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Yea, it's a process but hopefully will be worth it!  With dry curing, it's the hurry up & wait game!



Yup just like McDonald's. :rolleyes:

Warren


----------

